# Cold Smoking Hard Cheeses



## mds51 (Apr 29, 2019)

Has anyone cold smoked hard cheeses like Manchego , Pecorino or Parmasan? I have smoked a lot of the softer cheeses with great results but was wondering if the harder cheeses would take the cold smoking?
Thanks
mds51


----------



## mds51 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! I will try a few pieces since these are usually much more expensive cheeses. I am providing the Charcuterie for my Son`s wedding and he and his bride to be asked if I could smoke Manchego cheese. This is a strong flavor cheese so it will be interesting to see what cold smoking does to it. I will use Apple pellets to keep it mild and not too strong.
mds51


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2019)

I am with @Holly2015 that they will take on smoke but not sure to what effect.  I am a big manchego fan and smoking it doesn't really sound exciting to me.  Manchego is fairly dry for cheese and smoking it might dry it out further.  I much prefer dust over pellets for cheese.


----------



## donr (Apr 29, 2019)

The hardest I've done is 48 month black diamond cheddar. I light 1 end of my amnps w/dust and let it go until it burns out. ~12 hrs. Then let it mellow for 2 months +. That would be a block about 1" thick.

I find the harder the cheese, the longer it needs to smoke.

Don
Edit - i normally use 1/2 alder & 1/2 pecan.


----------

